# Programmdarstellung in KOP



## nameunbekannt (15 Januar 2022)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu KOP.

Ich möchte einen Funktionsbaustein der in einem Programm enthalten ist, als Rumpf einen Programms darstellen.

Der Funktionsbaustein enthält BOOL als auch INT Werte, also kann ich ja nicht einfach einen normalen Eingang verwenden.
Oder muss ich beide Funktionsbausteine einzeln in einem Programm darstellen wie auf dem 3. Bild?
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Januar 2022)

nameunbekannt schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Funktionsbaustein der in einem Programm enthalten ist, als Rumpf einen Programms darstellen.


verstehe ich nicht...



nameunbekannt schrieb:


> Der Funktionsbaustein enthält BOOL als auch INT Werte, also kann ich ja nicht einfach einen normalen Eingang verwenden.


Du mußt jede Variable als Input Variable definieren, wenn eine Bool und die andere INT ist, ist das egal. Jeder einzelnen Variable weist Du einen Datentypen zu, das können auch selbst definierte (Struct) Typen sein.



nameunbekannt schrieb:


> Oder muss ich beide Funktionsbausteine einzeln in einem Programm darstellen wie auf dem 3. Bild?


Das scheinen ja zwei Bausteine mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen zu sein. Also mußt Du sie auch einzeln darstellen.
Wenn sie zusammen gehören, kannst Du sie in einem weiteren FB verschalten und dann nur noch diesen Gesamt-FB nutzen.

Du hast also z.B. einen Gesamtprozess: Ein FB. An diesem FB schreibst Du nur noch die Parameter für das fertige Produkt. Intern werden dann die FBs Pumpe und Reaktor aufgerufen, um dann das Produkt fertig zu machen. Dazu kannst Du dann ggf. Parameter für Pumpe und Reaktor intern aus den Produktparametern berechnen.


----------



## nameunbekannt (23 Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank 😊


----------



## Nachtgeschrei (9 Juli 2022)

Da macht jemand den Selben Spass wie ich^^

Du musst den DB_Zaehlen nicht mehr aufrufen, da er bereits im von der Instanz DB_Reagieren bearbeitet wird
für den KOP sollten nur noch die Variablen

Start: BOOL;
Leer: BOOL;
Voll: BOOL;
MaxAnz: INT;
Pumpe: BOOL;
Ventil: BOOL;
DB_Reagieren: Reagieren;

übrig bleiben


----------

